# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Rimborso chilometrico

## supercap

Ho letto quasi tutti i post e ho fatto anche una ricerca ma non ho ottenuto risposte ad un mio dubbio, quindi scusate se forse una risposta già cera. 
Il mio quesito è il seguente. 
Situazione, artigiano edile (ditta individuale) acquista un'auto com privato.
Poi la usa anche per lavoro (almeno il 70-80 % dei Km).
Potrebbe chiedere un rimborso chilometrico alla ditta stessa (la propria attività), quindi girare tale rimborso dal c.c. aziendale al c.c. privato?
Se si con quali vantaggi fiscali?
Se no perchè? 
Cordiali saluti e grazie.

----------


## Speedy

Non sono convinto.
Il rimborso chilometrico secondo me spetta soltanto ai collaboratori ed ai dipendenti e non al titolare.
La tua proposta &#232; ad alto rischio di elusivit&#224;.
Ciao

----------


## marco.M

> Non sono convinto.
> Il rimborso chilometrico secondo me spetta soltanto ai collaboratori ed ai dipendenti e non al titolare.
> La tua proposta è ad alto rischio di elusività.
> Ciao

  Essendo una ditta individuale concordo con la risposta di Speedy. Visto che dal 27 giugno la deduzione dei costi auto passa dallo 0% al 40%, per essere tranquillo gli conviene mettere l'autvettura in contabilità.
Un saluto

----------


## supercap

Credo di capire cosa intendiate.
Però non capisco, perchè il legislatore permetta nel caso di  amministratore/dipendente il rimborso chilometrico, al titolare no.
Sembra uno dei tanti controsensi, oppure vi è un motivo?
Altra cosa ad esempio che non capisco è perchè continui ad esserci la limitazione dei 18.000 .
Grazie per le risposte che mi sono state date!

----------

